# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Tina Malone to join Corrie as Dobbs relative?

## Perdita

Is Tina Malone from Shameless joining Coronation Street?

Fans of Shameless might be interested to read that Tina Malone, who played Mimi Maguire in Shameless, has been approached by Coronation Street for a possible role on the show.

One tabloid says that according to âMr Curry Sauceâ, "Tina is being considered to play a relative of Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall). In a new storyline, Tyrone will go looking for his estranged family, who live in Liverpool. Tina apparently reckons landing her âdream roleâ on the ITV soap will help keep her focused on her recovery from depression and drug use."

Would you like to see her join the cast and are you looking forward to the growing of the Dobbs family?

----------


## lizann

her and kerry katona both rumoured to be joining as family for tyrone

----------

